
Isle of Tune: A music sequencer using roads - jamesjyu
http://isleoftune.com/
======
po
It's interesting... On Safari if you put it into a background tab you can hear
the music slow down as the thread gets less processing time.

------
DupDetector
Someone left a comment when this was submitted 8 hours ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2018404>

------
mortenjorck
The funny thing is, as a musician, I came at this the wrong way, with an idea
in my head that I tried to express using the pieces. I ended up frustrated at
the sequencing limitations.

Then I just tried playing around, making a little neighborhood while the cars
cruised about, ringing the scenery. Since the notes follow a pre-defined
scale, you can't really "mess up" the sound. Now I don't want to quit!

------
encoderer
My first thought was "lame." Then i clicked the demo island. Five mins later
is was jamming with it.

Well done.

------
kree10
I'd love to see this on a game console. I imagine it would be fun having 2 or
more people with Wii controllers improvising together on the same island.

The look of Isle of Tune reminds me of the artwork for the last David
Byrne/Brian Eno album. Coincidence?

------
chrislloyd
This is awesome but would be ten times cooler if it was (semi) turing
complete: traffic lights which can change the direction of flow and portals to
jump cars to another spot.

~~~
gintas
Too much freedom, and the beat becomes too irregular and therefore less
appealing. Simplicity is beauty, as usual.

------
abailin
At first I thought you misspelled rhodes but then I realized this is the
coolest thing I've ever seen.

------
netghost
Mod Tracker + SimCity, even I of no musical talent was able to make something
amusing with it. Neat.

------
pinchyfingers
This is great, I've been working on a related idea. Its really cool to see
this.

